# Boyar-schultz Challenger H618 Surface Grinder 6" X 18"



## Randy803 (Feb 24, 2015)

Found this on Ebay and made an offer of $750 and they took it. Not even sure what I will do with it but I always wanted a surface grinder.... Its local so I will go get it this week.


----------



## Andre (Feb 24, 2015)

I would've checked it out before buying, but if it's all good you got a real good deal!
Be very careful moving it, when moving my 6x12 we found out it was very top heavy. Even when its on the floor you can almost tip it. Seriously, be careful!!! They are the most dangerous machines to move.


----------



## David M (Feb 26, 2015)

I stumbled on an estate sale recently and brought home (among other things) an old Leblond surface grinder. Didn't have a pressing need for one, just too cool a machine and too good a deal to pass up. I have found a few uses for it and expect I will find more. Like most of these kind of machines, the longer you have them and the more familiar you get with their use the more uses you find for them. Usually doesn't take too long before you wonder how you ever got along without them.


----------



## WJChicago (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, I saved one of these from a factory I ran, that, and a few pieces of miscellaneous stuff. Gage Pin Sets, Granite block, lathe chucks etc. You never had to re-dress the wheel in between breaks. They taught me that you're supposed to dress the wheel every time you turn it on. This thing could go until you bumbled axis travel that caused the wheel to get hurt.

Boyar Schultz made a great machine. Mine is sea foam green with chrome wheels and a dust collector. It's in the garage, and I'm moving. I unbolted the top from the bottom so I could handle it. I am willing to part with it. 

This is my first post, and you guessed it, I could use a hand. Thanks


----------

